# Nintendo Direct March 3rd 2016



## Reindeer (Mar 2, 2016)

After the short Pokemon Direct last week, we're now getting a full one tomorrow. It will be broadcast at 10PM GMT (2PM Pacific/5PM Eastern, find more times here).
The Direct is going to focus on Wii U and 3DS games that will release during the summer.
Source used

What are you looking forward to, and what do you hope they'll announce (if anything)?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope they say something about Zelda U but they'll probably just release a 2 second clip and announce it at e3


----------



## Venn (Mar 2, 2016)

Depending how long this is, I'm going to miss at least the beginning -_-


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

that would be nice if they have plans for a super solid game that will incorporate all the amiibos released so far.


----------



## Cress (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm predicting Wii Fit U Plus Fire Emblem Warriors. Maybe not at this Direct, but some time this year, maybe E3. There was a sorta small survey by Koei Tecmo a few months ago on what series should get a Warrior game next, and Fire Emblem won by quite a long shot.
Other guesses would be more Splatoon content (Octolings, amiibos, Octoling amiibos, etc), ANYTHING on Zelda U, Triforce Heroes DLC, some new amiibo line, and a new Mario game (literally anything, 2D, 3D, sport [PLEASE SPORTS MIX 2 I LOVED THAT GAME]).


----------



## NerdHouse (Mar 2, 2016)

Probably definite release dates and/or a more in-depth look at games we already knew were coming (Such as Hyrule Warriors Legends, Dragon Quest 7+8, and Bravely Second), along with a few new announcements.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm so happy I'm not the only one hoping for a Fire Emblem Warriors game, lmao. It would be so great. 

Aside from current games, like Splatoon, the only future releases I'm looking forward to are Bravely Second, TPHD, which is this week anyway and has already been addressed, Hyrule Warriors Legends (which has also been addressed, and the new WiiU LoZ. 

Not sure if they'll have more on it. It seems more like an E3 thing, but you never know.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 2, 2016)

Give me mk8 dlc damnit


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope a Kirby game will be  announce because I love Kirby. Maybe Zelda U.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 2, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Give me mk8 dlc damnit



With Inklings? 8)

I just want Splatoon in everything, lol;.


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 2, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> With Inklings? 8)
> 
> I just want Splatoon in everything, lol;.



Who wouldn't tho lol


I just want some more sun and moon info but they will probs hold back and give more info at E3. Maybe a kirby game or Detective pikachu release date hopefully.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 2, 2016)

There's prob gonna be some star fox news


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 2, 2016)

http://mynintendonews.com/2016/03/0...eaked/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Rumor: Some Leaks from the Nintendo Direct in Europe.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2016)

I want more Sun and Moon news!!


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 2, 2016)

Eeeee, leaks. ;;

I'll try to stay away from those. They tend to make what would have been a neat reveal somewhat underwhelming, usually. 

Like with Pokemon Sun and Moon. I would have been more hyped had it been a surprise. Not that I wasn't happy about having a confirmation,it just would have been more of an experience. At least the commercial was still cool.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Eeeee, leaks. ;;
> 
> I'll try to stay away from those. They tend to make what would have been a neat reveal somewhat underwhelming, usually.
> 
> Like with Pokemon Sun and Moon. I would have been more hyped had it been a surprise. Not that I wasn't happy about having a confirmation,it just would have been more of an experience. At least the commercial was still cool.



Leaks are fun except when they turn out not to be real. :c


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 2, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2016/03/0...eaked/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Rumor: Some Leaks from the Nintendo Direct in Europe.


Actually believable leaks? I never thought I'd see the day.
The only new thing on there is Monster Hunter Generations, unless I'm behind on my news.
And if it's true, I hope GBA games aren't far behind the SNES VC on 3DS. We already know it can play GBA games.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 2, 2016)

Isn't star fox supposed to be in April? So I could see that being highlighted! 
Omg please Zelda Wii u! Absolutely anything would be amazing....
Uhhh Probably a little blurb on pokken as it comes out this month.
What about that Paper Mario rumor that went around little bit ago, maybe a surprise like that for the next mario game?
Kirby wii u? There hasn't been a Kirby main game for wii u right?
I think fire emblem should be good for a little bit with Fates and Corrin in smash... Unless they really just wanna hammer that series into us now!
NX news? We know they have this holiday season on the brain with Sun and Moon announced for later, maybe they will throw this in too! But I feel like not as likely as they would save that for a bigger reveal...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Danget! I'm gonna be on the way home from philly at that time! Maybe I can get it on my phone


----------



## GuerreraD (Mar 2, 2016)

There has been years since I'm hoping, BEGGING for a Golden Sun 4 
But considering the last game was for the DS, I fear that saga is already dead forever. There were rumors about it at the E3 last year, but in the end they were all false, it seems. And I don't predict either that 3DS has that much life left anyway as to survive enough for said game to come, giving the looong time gap...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 2, 2016)

I really hope that official release dates are set for the final three amiibo.

#MyShelvesAreReady


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2016)

9am Friday for me. Sounds good. Usually I'd be working or asleep, but I, not working tomorrow and I have to put my car in for some check at 8am tomorrow so I should be fine to see this live HOLLA.
Don't really care for much,j ust hoping for MHX and Pokemom S&M, tho I have doubts on both.

Nvm capcom filed a trademark for monster hunter generations in Europe, looks like MHX localisation is happening HOLLA Jesus,


----------



## Cress (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, they said that Pikmin 4 was close to being finished yet they haven't shown off videos, screens, even concept art or a logo.
More info on that pls.


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 3, 2016)

Shrek 4 smesh plz sakurai


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Oh yeah, they said that Pikmin 4 was close to being finished yet they haven't shown off videos, screens, even concept art or a logo.
> More info on that pls.



Yes give me my pikmin

please

_chibirobopls_


----------



## Heyden (Mar 3, 2016)

When I start school okthx :/


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

It's right when I end school so I'm good




Pikmin 4 news pls


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 3, 2016)

My speculations for this direct:

For 3ds:
Smurfs 2: The Game
Spongebob's Offshore Adventures
Chibi Robo: Zip Dash
Wreck-it Ralph Retro Collection (E-Shop only)
My Kitchen Deluxe
Style Savvy 3
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Jamaican Games

Wii U:
Cooking Mama Dash
Little Big Planet U 
Smurfs 2: The Game U
Pikmin Shorts Collection 2
The Peanuts Movie: The Game
Happy Feet 3 
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Jamaican Games

Maybe they'll add in Starfox news and a new Zelda U trailer + official title idk


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm gonna be in class during this rip me


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

White Claw said:


> Spongebob's Offshore Adventures



I can confirm this is true


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 3, 2016)

WE NEED ANIMAL CROSSING WII U!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2016)

I still want the next Style Savvy game to finally get a North American release. Europe got it last year, so I've been surprised we've never gotten it. I think it has a chance of being announced this time in the Direct though. It's actually been mentioned in the so-called leaks.


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 3, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> WE NEED ANIMAL CROSSING WII U!!!



good luck with that.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Give me mk8 dlc damnit


I need Diddy in the next DLC with his signature Kart/Bike.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm pretty certain all the games coming this summer will be all about what we know, and nothing new.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm expecting some more amiibos


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> I'm expecting some more amiibos



what line could they come up with that would be new?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> what line could they come up with that would be new?


The last smash amiibos
More AC amiibos
Callie and Marie Amiibos


----------



## JCnator (Mar 3, 2016)

So, Makiko Ohmoto, the voice actress for Kirby has re-tweeted today's Nintendo Direct broadcast. Therefore, there's a possibility of Kirby-related announcement being thrown in, be it a Virtual Console re-release, a spin-off game, a platforming game or even anything else I couldn't have imagined.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, Makiko Ohmoto, the voice actress for Kirby has re-tweeted today's Nintendo Direct broadcast. Therefore, there's a possibility of Kirby-related announcement being thrown in, be it a Virtual Console re-release, a spin-off game, a platforming game or even anything else I couldn't have imagined.


Maybe its a new game to get a rebound from Rainbow Curse


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> The last smash amiibos
> More AC amiibos
> Callie and Marie Amiibos



which AC amiibos would you like to see?  i cant think offhand of which special visitors or mainstreet characters remain un-issued...


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> which AC amiibos would you like to see?  i cant think offhand of which special visitors or mainstreet characters remain un-issued...



There are still a few Visitors unused, like Sable/Labelle, Gracie, Pave, that one rabbit from Easter, Katrina, Jack
Plus they can bring back some of the NPCs from older games


----------



## Tensu (Mar 3, 2016)

More POK?MON AND SPLATOON!!!! I don't really care about anything else.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2016)

Zelda u and FE Warriors

I'm not watching tho I don't normally watch directs cuz idc about 90% of the things they talk about in them


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's the link to the nintendo direct if anyone wants to watch it live.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's the European one.
Nintendo of Europe doesn't stream Directs on YouTube.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 3, 2016)

MEDLI HYPE!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2016)

No Cloud amiibo, Corrin amiibo or Bayonetta amiibo news...


----------



## Jacob (Mar 3, 2016)

wow that was horrible


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 3, 2016)

Can someone post a link for the replay... I missed all the wii u part! Only saw the last bit of paper mario stuff


----------



## Rasumii (Mar 3, 2016)

Well that wasn't... good.


----------



## Ness-Star (Mar 3, 2016)

Sucked, kinda...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 3, 2016)

No pikmin 4 or Zelda U info?? Not even a trailer?

That paper mario game looks nice tho will probably get it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2016)

Where's the Mario Kart 8 DLC. I hope they are not killing the game.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol mecha Kirby? It's not what I thought, but everything I needed lol!


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Can someone post a link for the replay... I missed all the wii u part! Only saw the last bit of paper mario stuff


There won't be a replay available for a few hours.
Before the Paper Mario news, there was an update on Star Fox Zero, plus a new game called Star Fox Guard which is basically tower defense. Then news on Splatoon and Super Mario Maker updates, as well as more footage of Project Treasure (which looked like trash).

Only things that excited me during this Direct were Medli and the Ganondorf costume, Dragon Quest VII, and the new Kirby game. And possibly SMTxFE.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 3, 2016)

No Animal Crossing or Pikmin 4. Kinda upsetting, but the new Paper Mario and Kirby games/amiibo look pretty good. I'll probably get them.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

This direct was a 6.5/10
The high points were the new Kirby game, MH Generations, and RH Megamix


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 3, 2016)

Interesting Direct. Got me thinking about new games I wouldn't mind trying. Why do all Kirby games look the same after Wii's Return to Dream Land???

I didn't even know there was a direct today, just randomly went on YouTube and joined in after the Mario Maker updates lol


----------



## Venn (Mar 3, 2016)

What was with the Super Mario Strikers part?
I saw it, but I did;t understand what was said and missed part of it.


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2016)

guarantee all these games will have half the games content will be gates by specific new amiibos


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

Venice said:


> What was with the Super Mario Strikers part?
> I saw it, but I did;t understand what was said and missed part of it.



It was the Federation Force main dev talking about how the game will be the third collab with Next Level Games, the other two being Super Mario Strikers and Punch-Out on the Wii


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2016)

That is up right now, and its gaining dislikes already.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2016)

This is why I don't get excited for directs anymore.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2016)

So happy for the SNES VC on 3DS, A shame you can't get the games free if you already have them on Wii U though.

Also happy for Monster Hunter and Fates finally having a damn EU release date.


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 3, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That is up right now, and its gaining dislikes already.



^^^ Because everyone is a bunch of babies and have high expectations. Do you all realize they just announced a direct 2 days ago? We're lucky to even get one, damn. LOL


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

That was pretty ****ty. Mostly just reminding us that games we already knew about still exist.

I look forward to the Kirby game though, and Monster Hunter X (even though that's nothing new, I just didn't expect a Western release of it so soon). Paper Mario I have no strong opinion on since I've not played the others, but that paint mechanic seemed pretty 'meh'.

Not that I didn't like the games shown, just that "hey, look this thing you probably already have your eye on from our last Direct. It's still a thing!" isn't interesting. 
At least the last Direct had the excuse that a lot of the new announcements got leaked, which did spoil the surprise. This one just barely had anything to spoil in the first place.



What I took away from it though is that there is absolutely no good reason for them to split Fire Emblem Fates into 3 separate games since it was directly said that all 3 games in the special edition will be on one cart, whilst beforehand most people were under the assumption they wouldn't. I'm not taking the "well it's a big game" thing as an excuse, lots of games could claim the same thing, they're just pushing their luck.





Paperboy012305 said:


> Where's the Mario Kart 8 DLC. I hope they are not killing the game.



They said ages ago they were done with Mario Kart 8 DLC.

You're pretty much just begging to be left disappointed if you're holding out for more MK8 DLC.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> They said ages ago they were done with Mario Kart 8 DLC.
> 
> You're pretty much just begging to be left disappointed if you're holding out for more MK8 DLC.


Where did you hear that from?


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

gnoixaim said:


> ^^^ Because everyone is a bunch of babies and have high expectations. Do you all realize they just announced a direct 2 days ago? We're lucky to even get one, damn. LOL


Because people somehow still think every Direct is going to be 100% hype. The next Direct will likely be the E3 presentation, and people will be just as disappointed then, same as last year.



Tao said:


> What I took away from it though is that there is absolutely no good reason for them to split Fire Emblem Fates into 3 separate games since it was directly said that all 3 games in the special edition will be on one cart, whilst beforehand most people were under the assumption they wouldn't. I'm not taking the "well it's a big game" thing as an excuse, lots of games could claim the same thing, they're just pushing their luck.


Fates is the first Nintendo game that I see as a sellout. With Pokemon games, there's two versions to encourage trading (= player interaction), and an eventual third for added features. I don't want to buy multiple games just to get ~the full story~, while the gameplay is casual as hell compared to earlier installments.
Can't believe people are eating that **** up.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

gnoixaim said:


> ^^^ Because everyone is a bunch of babies and have high expectations. Do you all realize they just announced a direct 2 days ago? We're lucky to even get one, damn. LOL



I'm pretty sure the dislikes are from the new Paper Mario game


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Where did you hear that from?



They said it around the time the second DLC pack launched iirc so over a year ago give or take


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2016)

Here are some of the most interesting European Nintendo Direct announcements to me.

Star Fox Zero:
Release Date: April 22nd
(First-Print Edition available)

Splatoon Software Update:
March 9th

Super Mario Maker Update:
-Spike Pillar
-Key and Key Door
-Pink Coins
-Ranking and Star Categories
March 9th

Paper Mario Colour Splash:
Release Date: 2016

MyNintendo:
Flipnote Studio 3D free with MyNintendo Account

Hyrule Warriors Legends
DLC Packs (Season Pass)
Hyrule Warriors Legends Demo available now.

Yo-Kai Watch
Release Date: April 29th
Yo-Kai Watch Demo available now.

New Nintendo 3DS XL SNES Virtual Console Additions

Fire Emblem Fates
Release Date: 20th of May
(Special Edition available)

Kirby Planet Robobot
Release Date: 10th of June
Compatible with all amiibo.
Kirby series amiibo available.

I will, of course, purchase a VERY specific number of SOME of these items.


*CAN ANYONE HERE POTENTIALLY GUESS THE SPECIFIC AMOUNT?*


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

allow me to lose all faith


----------



## Venn (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> It was the Federation Force main dev talking about how the game will be the third collab with Next Level Games, the other two being Super Mario Strikers and Punch-Out on the Wii



:O I got a little excited. 
Almost though they be remaking it or something. I loved Strikers Charged.


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

wait when is the fates release? different places are saying different dates


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> wait when is the fates release? different places are saying different dates


20th of May for us.


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Where did you here that from?



I would find sources, but I'm in such a lazy mood right now.





Reindeer said:


> Fates is the first Nintendo game that I see as a sellout. With Pokemon games, there's two versions to encourage trading (= player interaction), and an eventual third for added features. I don't want to buy multiple games just to get ~the full story~, while the gameplay is casual as hell compared to earlier installments.
> Can't believe people are eating that **** up.



It's Nintendo. There's a hell of a lot of people that would defend Nintendo often ****ty actions even if Miyamoto personally came to their house and stole their kidneys.


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> 20th of May for us.



Thanks for confirming, places are saying different.

WELP misses my birthday so bye wallet.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Jake. said:


> They said it around the time the second DLC pack launched iirc so over a year ago give or take


The fiscal report released by Nintendo in early May 2015 mentioned that SSB4 and MK8 would be continued to be supported with DLC in 2015. The report was probably written around the time that the second MK8 DLC pack was still planned to release in May 2015, before the release was pulled ahead to April 23rd.
I can't find a source for Nintendo saying there would be no more MK8 DLC, but if they did, it's obvious where the confusion started. They just should have reacted to the mass "more MK8 DLC planned!!" reporting to clear it up.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

Venice said:


> :O I got a little excited.
> Almost though they be remaking it or something. I loved Strikers Charged.



Me too, maybe they'll make a new Strikers game after Federation Force is finished


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2016)

Here are some of the most interesting European Nintendo Direct announcements to me personally.

*Star Fox Zero*
Release Date: April 22nd
(First-Print Edition available)

*Splatoon Software Update*
March 9th

*Super Mario Maker Update*
-Spike Pillar
-Key and Key Door
-Pink Coins
-Ranking and Star Categories
March 9th

*Paper Mario Colour Splash*
Release Date: 2016

*MyNintendo*
Flipnote Studio 3D free with MyNintendo Account

*Hyrule Warriors Legends*
DLC Packs (Season Pass)
Hyrule Warriors Legends Demo available now.

*Yo-Kai Watch*
Release Date: April 29th
Yo-Kai Watch Demo available now.

*New Nintendo 3DS XL SNES Virtual Console Additions*

*Fire Emblem Fates*
Release Date: 20th of May
(Special Edition available)

*Kirby Planet Robobot*
Release Date: 10th of June
Compatible with all amiibo.
Kirby series amiibo available.

I will, of course, purchase a VERY specific number of SOME of these items.
*CAN ANYONE HERE POTENTIALLY GUESS THE SPECIFIC AMOUNT?*


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

Alright enough of the negatives, lets talk about the positives
Specifically, Kirby Mecha Alien Takedown/Kirby Planet Robobot


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 3, 2016)

I will never understand why US gets games April 2016 and EU gets them November 2019. Why does Nintendo hate them so much.

_"Yo-Kai Watch?? Pfft, that's old news. Beat it four times already. What? You just got it?!"_


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I will never understand why US gets games April 2016 and EU gets them November 2019. Why does Nintendo hate them so much.
> 
> _"Yo-Kai Watch?? Pfft, that's old news. Beat it four times already. What? You just got it?!"_



because no one likes England and England contaminates everything in europe


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I will never understand why US gets games April 2016 and EU gets them November 2019. Why does Nintendo hate them so much.
> 
> _"Yo-Kai Watch?? Pfft, that's old news. Beat it four times already. What? You just got it?!"_


There's plenty of Americans crying because we already have Bravely Second.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2016)

Nobody I know even cares about bravely second

I didnt watch this direct as usual but thats good because I dont care about any of the stuff announced


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> Alright enough of the negatives, lets talk about the positives
> Specifically, Kirby Mecha Alien Takedown/Kirby Planet Robobot



The mechs cool but isn't everything getting a mech these days? I also don't like how Return to Dream Land, Triple Deluxe, and this one all look the same in terms of gameplay and style. I don't really care for the 3D style (not just for Kirby but for a lot of games- 2D pixel style looks better *cough* *cough* Pokemon *cough*) but I at least wish they'd switch up how levels are played. Add some depth or something, not just "go through the straightforward level and defeat enemies".



MayorEvvie said:


> because no one likes England and England contaminates everything in europe



Rip England



Reindeer said:


> There's plenty of Americans crying because we already have Bravely Second.



Omg the one time EU wins everyone gets hysterical.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2016)

I just don't see why Yo-Kai was even a spotlight in the Direct, honestly, who even _cares_ for it?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> The mechs cool but isn't everything getting a mech these days? I also don't like how Return to Dream Land, Triple Deluxe, and this one all look the same in terms of gameplay and style. I don't really care for the 3D style (not just for Kirby but for a lot of games- 2D pixel style looks better *cough* *cough* Pokemon *cough*) but I at least wish they'd switch up how levels are played. Add some depth or something, not just "go through the straightforward level and defeat enemies".



Everything is getting a mech these days because devs are realizing every game needs a mech in them


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2016)

i'll take fire emblem over bravely second. i'm not remotely mad or anything but since most of my 'gaming' friend(s) live in america i always feel so left out when they're getting excited over a game i won't have for numerous months. bleh at least there's a date now i suppose

as for yokai watch or whatever it looks cute but i doubt i'll get it


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I just don't see why Yo-Kai was even a spotlight in the Direct, honestly, who even _cares_ for it?



Dunno, maybe Nintendo was just running out of ideas?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I just don't see why Yo-Kai was even a spotlight in the Direct, honestly, who even _cares_ for it?



Everyone should be clamoring for Inazuma Eleven 2 Firestorm/Blizzard
Yokai Watch didn't even come out yet in the US and they confirmed they're bringing over Yokai Watch 2


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Omg the one time EU wins everyone gets hysterical.


Europe has been getting more and more games first over the last few years though. Bravely Default also released in Europe first, before that it was Pandora's Tower, The Last Story, Xenoblade Chronicles. And while it's small victories, there's games like Hyrule Warriors Legends that release in Europe a day (or a few days) before it releases in NA.
Add to that the fact that Europe has a lot of special editions that aren't available in the US (like Bayonetta 2), which also tends to annoy those guys overseas.

Compared to a decade ago, things have improved a lot for us. I'd like to see it become more equal on both sides, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> Everything is getting a mech these days because devs are realizing every game needs a mech in them


Mechs are the new zombies.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I just don't see why Yo-Kai was even a spotlight in the Direct, honestly, who even _cares_ for it?




Ikr it's basically ****-tier pokemon


----------



## Tensu (Mar 3, 2016)

Most disappointing... ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Ikr it's basically ****-tier pokemon



Yo-Kai is bs. No offense to anyone who likes it but it really does suck.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

We're getting Yokai Watch 2 and probably Yokai Watch 3, so it looks like the Yokai train won't be stopping for a while


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> We're getting Yokai Watch 2 and probably Yokai Watch 3, so it looks like the Yokai train won't be stopping for a while



Ugh gross


----------



## Mothership (Mar 3, 2016)

Ugh. forgot to watch it. What games are coming to the US and when?


----------



## Tensu (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> We're getting Yokai Watch 2 and probably Yokai Watch 3, so it looks like the Yokai train won't be stopping for a while



*throws up*


----------



## Cress (Mar 3, 2016)

marusu said:


> Nobody I know even cares about bravely second



I care about it. Now you know 1 person who cares about Bravely Second.

I didn't think it was as bad as people are making it out to be, Medli in Legends was the high point for me.
But I've already talked about this on the Line chat, but no Triforce Heroes DLC annoys me. "We're going to be making regular DLC for this game starting December 2nd" and then they haven't mentioned the game since then. Splatoon DLC is cool, but it didn't need it, especially because Splatfests still happen so there are events happening even when DLC isn't being added. Triforce Heroes died and needs something new to bring it back.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 3, 2016)

Can we please stop getting mario and sonic at the olympics games, sports in videogames with half the characters I don't care about at all isn't fun.

None of the minigames in it are fun.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 3, 2016)

Stuff in the direct I'm excited for: 

TPHD, which is already coming out tomorrow
Bravely Second, I have the Collector's Edition pre-ordered
Hyrule Warriors Legends, which I have pre-ordered at GameStop for the booklet. 
The SNES games coming to the N3DS virtual console. <3 There's a lot of things I never got to play.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Can we please stop getting mario and sonic at the olympics games, sports in videogames with half the characters I don't care about at all isn't fun.
> 
> None of the minigames in it are fun.



Ikr. Who buys those games


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

Honestly think you guys should give Yokai Watch a chance if you haven't. I barely even like Pokemon or anything like that and I surprisingly enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 3, 2016)

I've heard a lot of good things about Yokai Watch. Maybe it's around that time that the hate starts to pop up, like it seems to do with almost anything. Who knows. ~

I'd give it a try if I

1. Didn't already have a backlog
2. That backlog wasn't already increasing with the likes of Bravely Second and more Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Envy (Mar 3, 2016)

These Directs just keep on getting less and less exciting.

A Sticker Star-esque Paper Mario Wii U is just a nail in the coffin for that series for me. It's a very sad day. The first two Paper Mario games were amazing. What have you done, Nintendo?


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> We're getting Yokai Watch 2 and probably Yokai Watch 3, so it looks like the Yokai train won't be stopping for a while


Yokai Watch is currently one of the most popular franchises in Japan, so I'm not surprised sequels are coming. Whether or not we're getting them depends on how well they sell.
I haven't tried the game myself but will try out the demo to see if it's any good.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

The Direct was a mixed bag for me. I don't know why I keep letting myself get hyped over these. #RipJav
I'm real damn hyped about Kirby, though!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2016)

They're naturally going to be somewhat disappointing in this kind of limbo time right now. As in, Nintendo's A teams are going to be working on NX titles at this point, not Wii U / 3DS stuff. Sure we'll see some good stuff when those A team games on NX get revealed at E3 and later.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Ikr. Who buys those games



Me me me! I'm actually excited for it. I've enjoyed all the Mario and Sonic Olympic games thus far.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Ikr. Who buys those games



http://www.vgchartz.com/game/7707/mario-amp-sonic-at-the-olympic-games/

about 8 million people


----------



## Cress (Mar 4, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> http://www.vgchartz.com/game/7707/mario-amp-sonic-at-the-olympic-games/
> 
> about 8 million people



That's the original, when it was decent and wasn't a sellout.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 4, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's the original, when it was decent and wasn't a sellout.



That's true but to be fair this series does sell surprisingly well


----------



## Coach (Mar 4, 2016)

I forgot this was planned, so I guess I'll comment on it now. 

Star fox - will the Falco Amibo have any function?
Olympics game - Looks like it'll be good. I couldn't spot Cream the rabbit though, so I hope she is still in the game.
Paper Mario - No thank you!
Pokemon fighting one - I wouldn't like it, looks cool though.
Mini Mario - Cool as I have the amiibo
Disney Art academy - Pokemon art academy again but disney no thanks
Rhythm Heaven megamix - I love that series so I really want it
Kirby - looks good but I don't really want it

Overall I am excited for Mini Mario thing as I have the amiibo so it is an added bonus for me, Rhythm heaven megamix is great because I love the games and the Olympic one looks good but I do not recognise a few of the characters and hope that Cream is in it. Not interested about other games!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 4, 2016)

So pumped for Monster Hunter Generations and Rhythm Heaven Megamix tho omggg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 4, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's the original, when it was decent and wasn't a sellout.



I wish more people gave the latest Winter Olympics game a go. It had some cool dream events and the normal events were pretty fun too. The game graphics themselves put me in the winter mood which is why I crack it open at the end of the year. I'm hoping they'll at least make one more winter game, but that's probably just my opinion.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2016)

The m&s olympic games are really fun to play with ppl irl whys everyone reacting badly


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 5, 2016)

marusu said:


> The m&s olympic games are really fun to play with ppl irl whys everyone reacting badly



Playing the Mario and sonic games with people irl is so much fun


----------

